# BDS in Pakistan



## masabumair (Feb 6, 2008)

*ASSALAM O ALAIKUM WARAHMATULLAHE WABARAKATUHO*
MEMBERzzzz
----------1-----------
I WANT TO KNOW OPEN MERIT CUTOFFS OF BDS IN GOVT DENTAL COLLEGES OF PUNJAB
ON REGULAR AND SELF BASIS


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

the open merit for the govt for local this year went 83 percent and for forniergs i dont know and in private last went till 74 to 73 percent


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

The Exact Merit was

*DCD 82.5818,(demont,Lahore)

NID 82.4273(nishter) and that of 

DSPMC(Faislabad) is 82.4091 percent.*


----------

